# Best time to get fog juice?



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi Folks,

Creepy lurker here. I'm trying my chiller for the very first time, 
though I got me foggers 11 years ago. Many frustrating hours 
trying to get them to work again after I messed up.

Q: What's the best time to get fog juice? Seriously considering 
Froggy's and whatever you guys prefer. I've done the big box 
juice and they're reputed cloggers.

Thanks!


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

Personally, I’ve been using froggy’s for years. Always have great results. 
I’d only use the cheap stuff in an extreme emergency, but that’s just me. 

You can order Froggy’s online all year, but shipping can add up quickly. My last order I put in with a local special FX company. I was able to add 10 gallons for me into their order, so shipping was free. 

Something to think about for next year. Find yourself a local FX company or source. Makes it much easier to order over the summer than wait for stuff to hit the stores. 

Good luck. Hope that helps some.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Guess those would be the two best times:

Anytime you can combine an order with something you're already getting to save shipping.

or

Anytime your favorite brand goes on sale.

I think as long as you keep the bottle sealed and in a relatively temperature controlled place ie basement, closet, etc vs a garage, attic, etc - then the juice seems to last a long time.

I typically store my fogger capped and full of fluid - in similar temp controlled conditions (basement shelf) - and outside some electrical issues the fluid /pump / heat exchanger have performed fine [heavy knocking on wood!]


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

I used to get Froggy's but started out with 10-31 and they are now Fogitup. And have been doing business with them the past several years. Been really helpful when talking with them on their Chat window and seem knowledgeable and listen to what I was trying to do and give ideas. I usually end up waiting almost until to late to order keep telling myself to order earlier, usually only takes a few days from Cali to Mi.

I to store mine in my basement and have used what was left from the previous year. I read/heard someplace shelf life is something like 1-2 years. Think that is as far as I would go out and so far I have only used stuff from the previous year if older just throw it out. Have never had any issues in my foggers in the more expensive Anatri's, Chauvet and even the cheap Spirit one I sometime use for testing at home. That thing won't die and sits out all winter long in a portable garage so know the fluid inside has to freeze.


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks, folks!

I assume that following the holidays would bring price drops. 
Then again, it could be one of those products immune to such 
trends. Shipping should be a bear on this so I'm gonna try 
Amazon. I'm not going to buy too much at a time 'cuz I've had 
plenty of problems with the foggers.

I store mine with distilled water. I have used the cheap stuff 
and the glycerin clumps which probably is why mine crapped out.


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

I really don't think I've ever seen a price drop in the good fluids all year, just some x amount off at times of the year but nothing really big. Usually the company I buy it from gives 5% off signing up for the newsletter, just do it every year and doesn't seem like they send much out. Shipping was reasonable but just 1 gallon and some scent and was 10.00 priority I know I looked at getting same stuff from Amazon and it was more doing it that way.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Part of the equation, at least for me, would be "How often do I use the fogger? How much will I need? How long will it last? Can I store it safely and so that it will last?"
Sales go on around the holidays, and depending on the volume you want/need, you may find great deals from vendors that tend to cater to the DJ world rather than haunters specifically.


----------

